# Bratislava - Timelapse



## Mk1112 (Aug 10, 2011)

I am trying to discover a new things to do with my DSLR. So I decided to make timelapse videos. Here is one of them, made from over 10,000 photos:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWuJbqsr6SI


----------



## chetanls (Aug 18, 2011)

Mk1112 said:
			
		

> I am trying to discover a new things to do with my DSLR. So I decided to make timelapse videos. Here is one of them, made from over 10,000 photos:
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWuJbqsr6SI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWuJbqsr6SI



This is an excellent video! Hats off


----------



## Mike Lamb (Oct 5, 2011)

I enjoyed it.  The people, the fountains and the boats were best.


----------



## z1rick (Nov 9, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## baturn (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow, just WOW and great music!


----------



## greatbuffalo (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey, great video. I love your choice of music.

One of my favorite timelapse shooters is Randy Halverson,   DakotaLapse.com Milky Way, Night Time lapse
Check it out.


----------



## naptime (Jan 14, 2012)

WOW !!!! inspiring, moving, emotional. i LOVED it !!!


----------



## trizzo (Jan 14, 2012)

Greetings from Bratislava. You've made a really good job. Keep tryin'. Good luck!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cguron (Jan 14, 2012)

works for me.


----------

